
Debugging Fortran code with GDB – tips and tricks - DebugN
http://undo-software.com/blog/debugging-fortran-code-with-gdb/
======
DebugN
We are used to using GDB for debugging C and C++ but it can also be used to
debug other languages including Fortran, D, Go and Ada. The Undo team shows a
simple example of how to debug Fortran programs, using features provided by
GDB and gfortran.

